# Divisor de frecuencia



## lemall (Ene 30, 2007)

hola,  estoy buscando  el diagrama de un divisor de frecuencia  (crossover) de 6 vias,  o mas,  ¿ se preguntaran para que tantas? 
sencillo al tener  para cada casi cada rango de frecuencia   un parlante, tenfre una  mejor limpieza de sonido.  es decir por ejemplo, para las frecuencias alta tenes tres  tipos  de tweeters, bocina  y un tweeter domo.
si  alguien tiene o sabe como hacerlo le estaria agradecido.


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 30, 2007)

Hola, creo que estas paginas te ayudaran, suerte un saludo 
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/HBASE/audio/cross.html


----------



## isiul (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola, en Argentina hay alguien que sabe bastante del tema, es mas, se dedica solo a divisores de frecuencia, seguramente te podrá orientar en lo que quieres hacer.
Entrá a www.edlcrossovers.com.ar y suerte!


----------



## gls2000 (Nov 18, 2010)

Si bien es posible hacerlo, cuando se quieren utilizar tantas vías no es para nada común usar un crossover pasivo. 
Te recomiendo que uses un divisor electronico y multiamplificación para que se justifique el uso de tantas vías.
Quizá tambien la combinación de crossovers pasivos con activos.

Una pregunta. Que parlantes vas a usar para tanta cantidad de vías?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2010)

lemall pregunto hace (Casi) 4 años ! ! ! ! ! dijo:


> hola,  estoy buscando  el diagrama de un divisor de frecuencia  (crossover) de 6 vias,  .......



Están respondiendo una consulta que lleva casi 4 años de fallecida y hasta tiene echa la autopsia.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*09)* No revivas post "Viejos" y/o "Sin actividad", han firmado la solicitud de *"No Resucitar"*.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 18, 2010)

30 de Eenero del 2007....jua jua jua

pero que buena onda eso de revivir temas...es un Frankenstein cualquiera...

saludos gente...siempre están cerca para hacerme reir


----------

